# this is an interesting article-Has anybody been checked for neurotoxins



## LK38 (Jun 27, 2004)

Search Chronic Fatigue Syndrome / Fibromyalgia Neurotoxins-A cause of CFIDS/FM?Chronic Fatigue Syndrome/Fibromyalgia Blog ï¿½ Vitamin D is Key: Deficiency Linked to Chronic Diseases | Main | Intravenous Hydrogen Peroxide for CFIDS and FM ï¿½ March 27, 2004Neurotoxins-A cause of CFIDS/FM?There is evidence that a subset of CFIDS and FM patients are suffering from chronic neurotoxin exposure. Research by K. Hudnell and R. Shomaker has shown that different infections can produce neurotoxins, resulting in symptoms that can not be differentiated from CFIDS/FM or be the cause of these syndromes. Symptoms include poor memory, fatigue, headache, rash, burning skin, eye irritation cough, light sensitivity, muscle aches, diarrhea, poor concentration, shortness of breath, abdominal pain and/or dizziness. Neurotoxin production has been clearly demonstrated to be the result of Estuary-Associated Syndrome as discussed in the attached article, but numerous bacteria, viruses and yeast can also produce neurotoxins. These include Epstein bar virus (EBV), cytomegalovirus (CMV), HHV6, Borrelia burgdorferi (lymeï¿½s disease), mycoplasma, enteroviruses, Chlamydia pneumonia, Candida and other molds. There is evidence that a subset of CFIDS and FM patients are suffering from chronic neurotoxin exposure. Research by K. Hudnell and R. Shomaker has shown that different infections can produce neurotoxins, resulting in symptoms that can not be differentiated from CFIDS/FM or be the cause of these syndromes. Symptoms include poor memory, fatigue, headache, rash, burning skin, eye irritation cough, light sensitivity, muscle aches, diarrhea, poor concentration, shortness of breath, abdominal pain and/or dizziness. Neurotoxin production has been clearly demonstrated to be the result of Estuary-Associated Syndrome as discussed in the attached article, but numerous bacteria, viruses and yeast can also produce neurotoxins. These include Epstein bar virus (EBV), cytomegalovirus (CMV), HHV6, Borrelia burgdorferi (lymeï¿½s disease), mycoplasma, enteroviruses, Chlamydia pneumonia, Candida and other molds. The body tries to rid itself of the neurotoxins by excreting them into the intestines via the bile. This however does not work because these small compounds are reabsorbed from the GI tract and continue to poison the system. This is termed entero-hepatic circulation. Neurotoxins can affect all parts of the body and are diagnoses with a special visual test. Once diagnosed, the neurotoxins can be eliminate with a special regimen consisting of Questran, mega dose vitamin C and an alkalinizing diet along with eradication of the toxin producing infection. I have found that there are a percentage of patients that have documented CFIDS or FM actually do suffer form neurotoxin poisoning. These patients can be cured in a matter of weeks with eradication of the infection and elimination of the neurotoxins. Kent Holtorf MD Chief Medical Officer Fibromyalgia and Fatigue Centers, Inc.


----------



## selenae25 (Apr 4, 2004)

I take both questran and vit c(at different times), I have no idea what an alkalinizing diet is. Anyhow my symptoms started long after I had been taking questran so I guess maybe my problem is not neurotoxins.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

> quote: Neurotoxins can affect all parts of the body and are diagnoses with a special visual test


What kind of test is this "special visual test"? I'm leary of articles that are vague on how to go about getting the proper tests and where they can be done. Is this another "alternative medicine" approach or can we get the test done through our GP?


----------



## LK38 (Jun 27, 2004)

I inadvertently found this article on About.com when I was researching neurotoxins on the web after my niece got some serious bug bites. I have always felt there was a link between neurotoxins and illness. EBV apparently produces a neurotoxin. I had that when I was 13 years old and I think that my current health situation is directly related. I am 38 years old now and a mess. My health started deteriorating at around age 33. Of course doctors think I am over simplifying everything. And I am sure a lot think it is psychosomatic. I have no idea how a "visual diagnosis" is made. But I can honestly tell you that I felt the article was legit. I am telling you it's not a nuclear bomb that is going to destroy the world. It is a microscopic pathogen. LOL Anyway , May you all enjoy a happy and healthy Independence Day.


----------

